# I'm in Love!



## Gene_mtl (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a PS CC & Lightroom subscriber.  Actually my PS is subscription. My LR is licensed (Digital download)

Recently popped over to PS CC for some serious content aware cloning.  While there I decided to use ACR's radial fliter to add some effects rather than do so back in LR.  

And noticed for the first time the new *brush* to add or remove the effect of the radial filter.  Damn! This is amazing!

I know that there is all sorts of legal mumble-jumble on why they could not update ACR in LR with this new feature at the same time, but I can't wait for them to release LR 6 with this feature. (And maybe at the same time they could give us PS's spot healing brush which works 1000 time better than the spot removal tool in LR. Just sayin' )

Just sign me 'Love-struck'


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 25, 2014)

I will definitely keep a weather eye out.

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2014)

Well that made me smile!!!  Yep, the next full LR release should have the extra brush.


----------

